# Sticky  2006 Altima DIY Manual Transmission Drain and Refill



## wilburk (Dec 29, 2012)

So I just got a new used 2006 2.5L S with around 85k miles. Previous owner hadn't done a manual transmission drain and refill and I decided this was the best way for me to really get to know my new car! I searched around a fair amount and found plenty of DIY pages on forums, websites--but none for my specific year (and with pictures). So here we go! 

What I used:
-3 quarts Genuine Nissan MT Fluid HQ Multi 75W-85 ($12.49 a qt. from the dealership...) I know there are 4 in the picture--now I have an extra.
-2 new transmission plug gaskets/crush washers from the dealership 
-Simple fluid transfer pump (got mine at harbor freight for a few bucks)
-10mm hex/allen head socket
-Jack & jackstands
-Oil/fluid drain pan
-RAG!
-An assistant to hold MT fluid bottles while I pumped...more later

The process:
-Get everything ready









-Jack up the car and drop it on jackstands (or whatever you use)

-Locate the drain plug and fill plug on the transmission (driver side of the engine compartment, below and a bit behind the engine...
The *drain plug* is positioned horizontally, facing outwards towards the L front wheel. It has a recessed 10mm hex/allen slot.









The *filler plug* is also positioned horizontally, facing outwards towards the L front wheel. It's a bit higher up, and located just above a little ground wire. It, too, has the 10mm slot.









Here's a shot of *both the drain and fill plug* to orient you. This shot is taken from the L front of the car, facing back a bit towards the tranny.









-Time for the muscle. I didn't need to use any penetrating oil, but you may. Position the drain pan under the drain plug and unscrew it.

-While it's draining, you can remove the fill plug and replace both of the gaskets. Might need a flathead screwdriver for this.

-Once drained, replace drain plug and new gasket. Should be torqued to *23-28 ft-lbs.*, according to the manual.

-Stick the tube from your pump into the fill hole. Make sure you do't reverse the flow! What a mess...Here is where I used an assistant. I had a friend hold the intake tube from the pump in the bottle while I held the other tube in the hole and pumped. *Manual states that MTF capacity is 2 3/8 qts.* So you should be around there.

-Fill it until it just dribbles out. Then put the fill plug and new gasket in and torque to specs. Give the area a wipe, clean up, and take the car for a spin. After you've done some shifting through the gears double check to make sure there's no fluid leaking. 

Congratulations! :fluffy::fluffy::fluffy:


----------



## kbmike520 (Jul 11, 2006)

Nice! As a general note always make sure you can loosen and remove your fill bolt FIRST. Never want to find out that it won't come off after you have drained the tranny.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## otto888man (Dec 30, 2013)

Nice write up. Thanks.


----------



## sprocketser (Jul 9, 2013)

Sorry about the big bump , it was usefull ! Thanx .


----------

